# MBGFC memorial day weigh in location?



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Is the weigh in location located at sportsmans?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

or any kind of leaderboard?


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

recess said:


> Is the weigh in location located at sportsmans?


Orange Beach Marina


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cotton Patch has a 121" on board and Reel Worthless has a nice fish as well. Haven't heard anything beyond that


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Cotton patches fish was 710. 173 was leader in tuna 46 was dolphin and 73 was wahoo when I left but there were a few more boats to go


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for report.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Cotten Patch had 1st place dolphin and #710. Friend of mine on boat and said they had a good bite


----------

